# One Redfish - Port A - Where to?



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a buddy that is new to salt water fishing. He grew up fly fishing big western rivers like the Madison, Henry's Fork, Missouri, etc. I introduced him to saltwater fishing with conventional tackle a couple of years ago, and he taught me how to fly fish on the Madison one summer after college. Anyway, last year he got a flats boat and because of life, weather, not much fishing time, etc, he still has not caught a redfish on the fly. We are headed to Port A next weekend, and I told him I was poling until he put a fish in the boat.

I don't know Port A all that well. I grew up fishin' Sabine, East Bay, and down in Port Mansfield. I have fished there. I can find trout, but have not had that much luck catching redfish. We will be fishing out of Island Moorings. 

If you needed to put a friend on one redfish, where would you be? What patterns would you have on hand?


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

get a topspot map and try east flats, inside dagger if the tide is up,brown and root flats and of couse the lighthouse lakes. You may also want to try the inside of traylor island in estes flats. Sounds like you have a skiff if you wil be poling. You should come across fish in these areas. small crab patterns VIP poppers for top and spoon flys should be in your flybox. 

Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

check you PM's


----------



## Buggy_Fly (Jul 29, 2008)

Where can you get a topspot map?


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

The simplest method would be to contact Slowrides Guide Service. You can rent kayaks and get great advice, or you can have Dean guide you guys.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

Academy sports carries them as well as tackletown in Rockport walmart in Aransas pass and Rockport carry them also.


----------



## Buggy_Fly (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

You can also try out Shamrock Cove / Island and the shore line back into East Bay. Also, Redfish Bay to the north & sout of Highway 361 are good spots.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Go with Captain Low tide and you can't go wrong. No gps and no potlicking and of course tell him you want pointers when you are in your own boat. You may not get to see all the honey holes but even the B locations will put you way ahead of just looking at the map. You'll learn that it is the when not the where, unless you want to camp out on a flat all day. It would be money well spent and probably save on gas too. Also the knowledge of running some channels could save you a prop or a nasty drag off the flats.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

davidb said:


> Go with Captain Low tide and you can't go wrong. No gps and no potlicking and of course tell him you want pointers when you are in your own boat. You may not get to see all the honey holes but even the B locations will put you way ahead of just looking at the map. You'll learn that it is the when not the where, unless you want to camp out on a flat all day. It would be money well spent and probably save on gas too. Also the knowledge of running some channels could save you a prop or a nasty drag off the flats.


Thanks guys. If a guide was in the cards, we would be definitely giving Captain Lowtied a call.


----------

